# Rivendell



## Morrus (Dec 17, 2014)

Product information... View for more details


----------



## Matchstick (Dec 17, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

Rivendell is a fantastic add-on to the already impressive line of One Ring books from Cubicle 7.  With production values that make the book almost as much collectible as reference, this volume opens up the Middle Earth setting geographically, culturally, and with regards to new rules for magic item creation.  The addition of the Rangers and High Elves as playable cultures is massive, but there's a lot more great stuff in this book.  Highest recommendation.


----------



## Dunheved (Dec 18, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

This is the first supplement based over the Misty Mts and closer to Hobbiton. It is designed to easily take playing groups from the first collection of three books themed around the forest of Mirkwood into new lands and cultures. There will be a follow up scenario book to go with this setting supplement. (Ruins of the North)Cubicle 7 continue to maintain a very high standard of care and authenticity with this  addition. It contains a lot of advice for the Loremasters controlling and 'running' a game. New suggestions augment and extend the original rule set in a way that genuinely builds things rather than replacing them. Because there is a 'historical' background of increasing activity by the dark forces (OK, Sauron) as time goes on, these new layers of rules reflect that historical heightening of danger.i.e. in the earlier books you didn't have to worry about the Eye of Sauron because he was less active at that time. Nice touch.Try this for a different experience.


----------



## Taarkoon (Dec 24, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

Another great sourcebook by the TOR team.

The Dunedain and high elves of Rivendell have been masterfully incorporated as PCs.
The mechanics for the Eye of Sauron are just top!!!


----------



## AsakoSoh (Dec 29, 2014)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

I read this over the weekend after recently getting back into GM'ing for TOR.  It is a wonderful book - well written, evocative, with great illustrations. This book moves the setting from the Wilderland, east of the mountains and the Mirkwood environs, to the west and to Arnor and the area around Rivendell.  Hence this book details the lands that both LOTR and the Hobbit start in.  It details the history of the region, including Angmar, the Numenoreans, and the Dunedain.  The book provides two new playable cultures - Rangers of the North and High Elves from Rivendell and contains extra rules for the 'eye of sauron' and magic items.  I am very excited about this as this region, full of wights, ruins, and dead kings, was a favourite of mine when I used to run MERP.  Very much looking forward to the adventure supplement, Ruins of the North, set in this region.


----------



## GeekNative (Jan 7, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

When the worst complaint one can make about a game is “it’s so good, you’re going to want to buy everything for it,” then someone is doing something right. Rivendell is more of the same for The One Ring, and I mean that in the absolute best way.


----------



## Ravensworth (Jan 19, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

Not the best one of their resource books yet but that does not mean it is not great. The stuff they have released so far is Amazing and Rivendell matches that quality of other books. Just not quite as good as the Darkening of Mirkwood which in my mind is the best supplement ever written for a Middle Earth Game.


----------



## Rue (Jan 25, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

This supplement is my favorite for TOR (although it's a little like picking a favorite child, oops, sorry other supplements, I love you too!). The best part, in my opinion, are the rules for the Eye of Sauron (basically a mechanic whereby the PCs can get "noticed" by the Enemy and (further) adventure ensues)--it's clever, elegant, and creepy as heck for the players as they know they are getting closer and closer to being revealed. It also gives the LM rules to make magical treasure specific to the PCs in the campaign, and adds Rangers of the North and the High Elves of Rivendell as playable cultures. I'm a little too intimidated to *play* either of those types of character yet, but I love reading up on them and imagining the possibilities.   It's impossible to go wrong with any of the supplements for The One Ring, but Rivendell stands out, especially if you or your players want to play some of the more "well known" types of PCs. My advice? Run, don't walk, to buy it. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Espen (Jan 27, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

A fantastic supplement. It adds not only a new region to the game, but also a whole host of new rules to play with.


----------



## Fire Broadside (Feb 3, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

We finally get to take a peek at the lands beyond the Misty Mountain, and it's a very impressive peek indeed! We get a good look at Rivendell and the people living there, history of Eriador and a meaty gazeteer of the area (my favoure part of the book as it's full of adventure hooks!). Then there are chapters on monsters, expanded rules for magical treasures and the special attention of the enemy that the company might draw upon themselves. As always the book is beautiful and a joy to read. More details in the full review on Fire Broadside.


----------



## Waller (Feb 9, 2015)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

This is a very well produced and detailed supplement. I agree that the Mirkwood book is better, but Rivendell is nevertheless a great piece of work. It does have some duplicated artwork which could have been used for more useful information, but that's a minor complaint.


----------



## marafala (Feb 23, 2015)

*5 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

The design team at Cubicle 7 have done it again. A must buy supplement expanding The One Ring Roleplaying Game over the Misty Mountains. Includes new adversaries, rules for Magical Treasure, and new playable cultures in the Rangers of the North and High Elves of Rivendell. What's not to love?


----------



## Yaztromo (Jan 6, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

Very good addition to The One Ring!I can't believe how long it took to generate the perfect RPG game to fit with The Lord of the Rings, after so many talented authors produced great job, but none as good as this.


----------



## Chimpy (Apr 10, 2016)

*4 out of 5 rating for Rivendell*

I think this book is worth it just for reading about the setting. It's very inspirational. The artwork is nice but I think it could be slightly better - it may be the art style it's hard to say. Also I'm not sure that every room in Rivendell needs detailing! Overall a good supplement with about the right balance of content.


----------

